# probleme carte mère power mac g5



## thierry68 (12 Février 2005)

salut a tous j'ai enfin reçus mes barettes de memoire  que j'ai echangé  je les ais mit en place  pendant 2 jour RAS maintenant c'est la carte mère  qui m'affige le code d'érreur
2FAN/4/8:REAr Fan 0 quelqu'un peut il m'aider? merci d'avance les copains


----------

